# Dark Souls 2 Announced.



## tommers (Dec 9, 2012)

I am very happy.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 9, 2012)

New director and slightly worrying noises coming from them about it being more 'accessible' and suggestions that it might have some sort of meaningful story and a larger more open game world. I'm sure it'll be great, but I hope they don't fuck it up and try to be like Elder Scrolls.


----------



## tommers (Dec 9, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> New director and slightly worrying noises coming from them about it being more 'accessible' and suggestions that it might have some sort of meaningful story and a larger more open game world. I'm sure it'll be great, but I hope they don't fuck it up and try to be like Elder Scrolls.


 
Exactly what i thought.  I really hope they don't do a Bethesda, the atmosphere and difficulty are what makes it so good.  The director is the guy that did Monster Hunter - so not all is lost, but I really hope they don't fuck it up.  *crosses everything*


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2012)

Fuck, this is depressing.

http://www.destructoid.com/dark-souls-ii-director-shibuya-talks-accessibility-240765.phtml

Not only the article but all the comments afterward.  The best, best thing about Dark Souls is that the player is left on their own to figure stuff out.  That it doesn't do the whole stupid tutorial thing - that the only instructions you get are some brief messages scribbled on the floor.

Don't make it more accessible.  That's exactly what you shouldn't do.  It worries me.  The whole thing about the game is that it rewards effort, like nothing else I've ever played.  Everybody else is concerned with accessibility - it's something that informs the entire industry.  If they decide to do it with Dark Souls then it'll just turn into another fucking pointless AAA procession.


----------



## Chz (Dec 19, 2012)

Maybe they can do a better PC port this time. Brutally hard + shitty port makes it pretty much unplayable.


----------



## tommers (Dec 19, 2012)

Chz said:


> Maybe they can do a better PC port this time. Brutally hard + shitty port makes it pretty much unplayable.


 
I think they will.  It's a day one release on PC so should be done properly.  Have you tried the fixes that are out there?


----------



## Sunray (Jan 2, 2013)

Have the options of respawning.

Its hard enough without having to battle your way through the same monsters in the same pattern over and over unless you die, then the area respawns.


----------



## tommers (Apr 10, 2013)

There will be a 12 minute demo video of this shown on IGN at 8pm tonight.


----------



## tommers (Apr 10, 2013)

http://uk.ign.com/videos/2013/04/10/dark-souls-2-gameplay-reveal-12-minute-demo

Looks brilliant.  Looks like an updated dark souls.  I'm excited again.


----------



## tommers (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't understand why y'all are not excited about this. Dark Souls was the best game of the last 10 years and the new developers even identify the 2 main reasons why it was in that video.  THEY MIGHT NOT FUCK THIS UP PEOPLE!  They actually seem to be aware of what made the previous game so great.  

It's the hope that kills you.  (Well, and the sheer drops, the giant lizard men, the skeletons on wheels, the dogs, the Capra demon, the giant vagina with teeth, Ornstein & Smough, the other players and, of course, gwynn himself - the poor old bastard.)


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Apr 18, 2013)

is the first one worth a look? it seems to get good reviews. Is it really as hard as peeps say, if so, this after no jelly fits perfectly with my masochistic period. Might try it.


----------



## tommers (Apr 18, 2013)

Disjecta Membra said:


> is the first one worth a look? it seems to get good reviews. Is it really as hard as peeps say, if so, this after no jelly fits perfectly with my masochistic period. Might try it.


 
It is probably one of the best games I have ever played. For a whole host of reasons. It isn't a typical AAA procession, it doesn't give a shit if the player enjoys it or gets through it and everything isn't set up to make you feel good about yourself. It is often bleak and depressing and you will have times when you cannot conceive of how you will get past the next obstacle but keep trying and you will get through it and there really is no greater rush in gaming. It's an absolutely fucking brilliant game because it actually is a game, not just a nice interactive movie.

I could go on and on about the many things that make it great but, seriously, try it and stick with it past the first few hours.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like a piece of piss. Far too easy.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Apr 20, 2013)

Got my old games back off a friend last night and i haven't ev
en got dark souls, slight mad moment, I'd confused the games "Dark Sector"(name) and the Cover of "the Darkness" which are both crap. So on recommendations I'll find it next time I'm in town, was looking forward to it today n all, might even brave leaving my cave.


----------



## tommers (Aug 8, 2013)

I am so excited.  2014 cannot come quickly enough.


----------



## tommers (Sep 5, 2013)

Beta sign up is open on ps3.

In other news, anybody got a ps3 I can borrow?


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 9, 2013)

How have i managed to miss this series? It reminds me of something can't place what. Maybe Baldur's gate. Looks interesting. When's it due out?


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> How have i managed to miss this series? It reminds me of something can't place what. Maybe Baldur's gate. Looks interesting. When's it due out?



New one is out in march.  You can get the previous one anywhere.  If you have a ps3 you can even play demon's souls, which was before that.

Should keep you going for a while.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 10, 2013)

I might give Dark Souls a whirl then. Is the pc version ok?


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 10, 2013)

wtf is it not on steam?


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2013)

It is on steam.  PC version is a bit fucked.  You will need something called dsfix.  I'd google it to see what you need as I've never installed it myself.  Controller works best if you have one.

It isn't much like baldur's gate though.  It is properly difficult.  Can get quite depressing.  All the characters are mad.  You don't get much in the way of instruction.  There's no map and certainly no quest markers... It really is quite different to any other game so maybe read up before you buy.

Then again it was 3.99 or something last time it was in a sale.


----------



## fieryjack (Dec 10, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I might give Dark Souls a whirl then. Is the pc version ok?


It's been the biggest gaming obsession of my recent gaming years, it's DEFINITELY worth a go. As tommers says, though, you get bugger all by way of instruction and hand-holding. Was confusing mayhem on day #1. There are plenty of wikis to see you through now although it'd be best to go to a friendly user community like the Dark Souls page on Eurogamer's forum where people will give good, honest advice without unnecessary spoilers.

PC's multiplayer community is probably non-existent now, just as well given the amount of dickheads that were hacking and wrecking people's games.


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2013)

fieryjack said:


> It's been the biggest gaming obsession of my recent gaming years, it's DEFINITELY worth a go. As tommers says, though, you get bugger all by way of instruction and hand-holding. Was confusing mayhem on day #1. There are plenty of wikis to see you through now although it'd be best to go to a friendly user community like the Dark Souls page on Eurogamer's forum where people will give good, honest advice without unnecessary spoilers.



Yeah.  Obsession is a good way of putting it. 

I still play it now, 2 years after it was released.  I have gtav just sat gathering dust on the side. 

I would steer clear of hints as much as you can though.  Being absolutely shit-scared of everything and having no idea what is round the next corner is a big part of the fun.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 10, 2013)

tommers said:


> It isn't much like baldur's gate though.  It is properly difficult.  Can get quite depressing.  All the characters are mad.  You don't get much in the way of instruction.  There's no map and certainly no quest markers... It really is quite different to any other game so maybe read up before you buy.



I just meant in the context of it being an action rpg in the third person. Whatever, I haven't played a game like this for years and it looks fun.


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I just meant in the context of it being an action rpg in the third person. Whatever, I haven't played a game like this for years and it looks fun.



Yeah.  Do it!


----------



## Cid (Dec 12, 2013)

Didn't find any major problems in the PC version (not that I got that far), but yeah - controller is essential. I feel I should pick it up again, but it's been at least 6 months and I fear being unable to cope.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 13, 2013)

Cid said:


> Didn't find any major problems in the PC version (not that I got that far), but yeah - controller is essential. I feel I should pick it up again, but it's been at least 6 months and I fear being unable to cope.



You have died.


----------



## tommers (Dec 14, 2013)

Just soloed kalameet.  I think that's every boss at least once now, including all the optionals, npcs and dlc and stuff.

Absolutely epic fight.  When it finished I had about 3% health left and was stood underneath him, hitting his legs and shouting.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 6, 2014)

I've never played one of these, but am very tempted to get this on PS3 when it's out next month!


----------



## tommers (Feb 6, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> I've never played one of these, but am very tempted to get this on PS3 when it's out next month!



Do it.   I cannot wait for it.  Maybe try Dark Souls first?  You'll be able to get it for peanuts now. 

I hope they don't fuck it up. 

Dark souls is difficult but nothing worse than a comet on Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 6, 2014)

To add to the misery, I read yesterday that they are going to make you health bar get a bit less every time you die down to a minimum of 10%. You need to become human to recover it.

Given that you die with such regularity, having more than 10% is going to be a luxury.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 7, 2014)

I might try and pick up either Demon Souls or Dark Souls for PS3 this weekend, whichever I can find cheapest really.


----------



## tommers (Feb 7, 2014)

I've just Pre-ordered.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 7, 2014)

tommers said:


> I've just Pre-ordered.



What are you playing it on?


----------



## tommers (Feb 7, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> What are you playing it on?



Xbox.   I want to get a PS3 just to play demon's Souls but I can't afford it.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 7, 2014)

Ah, shame as I'm on PS3.

I've heard these ave a strange multiplayer where you leave hints and stuff? I have no idea how it works really.


----------



## tommers (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah.   There's lots of different bits. 

You can write basic messages for other players to see,  like "illusory wall here"  or "jump here"  or whatever. 

You can also put down a mark so that people can summon you to help them.   Or you can invade other people's world's to kill them

This is all dark Souls.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 10, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Ah, shame as I'm on PS3.
> 
> I've heard these ave a strange multiplayer where you leave hints and stuff? I have no idea how it works really.


It doesn't.

On the 360 you couldn't just type anything. It's like a very limited SMS system with preset phrases. You could choose to be helpful or otherwise (turn left for a prize - oh you gots eaten!). Consequently it quickly became meaningless and stupid.

DS sounded like it would have some awesome ideas, but, without wishing to be the world's biggest (and yet most handsome) troll, I did not enjoy it. Unfortunately for me it seemed to transform the rest of the gaming community into hardassed loons that spat on anyone not manly enough for the challenge!


----------



## tommers (Feb 25, 2014)

Serafinowicz on Dark Souls II (he's in it, the lucky bastard)

http://www.theguardian.com/technology/video/2014/feb/25/peter-serafinowicz-dark-souls-ii-game-video

I keep making resolutions not to look at anything till it comes out.


----------



## Cid (Feb 26, 2014)

'Zelda in hell'... 

'I had a huge erection'... 

Genius. After the singing Morrissey's autobiography video Serafinwicz can do no wrong.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 26, 2014)

Let Urban decide, should I wait for this on PC or get it for the PS3.?


----------



## tommers (Feb 26, 2014)

Why wait for pc?  Is it going to be different?  I think it worked well on consoles tbh.  The PC version had problems, but they say that won't happen this time.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 26, 2014)

It'll be cheaper with better graphics. But it'll be later.


----------



## tommers (Feb 26, 2014)

True.  You might have picked up spoilers by then.  I'm looking forward to not knowing where everything is.


----------



## tommers (Mar 6, 2014)

fen_boy

April 25th.  Improved textures and frame rate.   Available for Pre-order on steam now.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 7, 2014)

thanks tommers I pre-ordered on ps3 already. Couldn't wait. I bet I end up getting it on steam as well in the end.


----------



## tommers (Mar 7, 2014)

Did you get the pc version of the last one?  Was it usable in the end?


----------



## Cid (Mar 8, 2014)

Started the first again... 'luckily' my save turned out to be hollowed, so I can relearn combat without worrying too much about the relentless tide of you dieds.

tommers PC version (prepare to die edition) is fine with a 360 controller, not tried with keyboard and mouse.


----------



## tommers (Mar 8, 2014)

Cid said:


> tommers PC version (prepare to die edition) is fine with a 360 controller, not tried with keyboard and mouse.



Cheers mate.   Is a controller easy to connect up?  I've never done it.


----------



## Cid (Mar 8, 2014)

I can't remember, but pretty sure with wired controller it was really easy. Think you just need to install this and can just run a standard 360 controller.


----------



## Cid (Mar 9, 2014)

I feel lost, a bit overwhelmed and slightly depressed.

WOOOO! DARK SOULS!*

*Still the old one I mean.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 9, 2014)

tommers , just plug a 360 controller and it automatically installs.

its the dogs nads


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 9, 2014)

about 20 quid from CEX


----------



## Cid (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah, keyboard and mouse for fps and some inbetweenish games (e.g Tomb Raider, Skyrim), controller for anything with close combat (Darksiders, assassins creed, Dark Souls etc). Obviously strategy keyboard and mouse.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 9, 2014)

Sums it up pretty well , but these days I use it's for fps too ( but that's cos I'm a bit crap at them tbh )


----------



## tommers (Mar 11, 2014)

Review at IGN.

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2014/03/11/dark-souls-2-review

They didn't fuck it up.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 11, 2014)

I might give this a punt and not bother with a ps3 or any new console. But i reserve the right to be pissed off at all the constant deaths.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 11, 2014)

Werner Herzog plays Dark Souls 2


----------



## Cid (Mar 11, 2014)

tommers said:


> Review at IGN.
> 
> http://uk.ign.com/articles/2014/03/11/dark-souls-2-review
> 
> They didn't fuck it up.



Oh thank fuck. Will preorder. Sounds like very good, but more of same... Fine. Can die with that.


----------



## tommers (Mar 12, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> Werner Herzog plays Dark Souls 2




I can't watch this till after I get a copy in my sweaty paws.


----------



## Supine (Mar 14, 2014)

My copy arrives tomorrow


----------



## tommers (Mar 14, 2014)

My wife has just sent me a picture of my copy at home.  

Obviously I'm out tonight.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 14, 2014)

Mine is in my bag.

If any of you fuckers invade my game and grief me, i will physically cry like a baby!


----------



## tommers (Mar 14, 2014)

The US have had 3 days' headstart but most people should be concentrating on completing it. I don't remember invasions being a particular issue at the start of the first one.   Obviously that increased when xxN1njaK1ll3rxx or whoever got bored later on. 

Are you on PS3 or Xbox?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 14, 2014)

Xbox.

I'm going to start my own thread telling of my experiences and death.


----------



## tommers (Mar 14, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Xbox.
> 
> I'm going to start my own thread telling of my experiences and death.



Cool.   We need more dark souls threads.


----------



## tommers (Mar 15, 2014)

I've played maybe an hour and a bit.   It feels different and I don't know what anything does or where anything is any more.   Which is weird but also good. 

I'm not sure I like the inventory system as much as the last one but it will probably grow on me. 

Some small pig things just attacked me and they seem well hard. Dark souls.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 15, 2014)

Did anyone have a go at the trolls near the beginning? After watching one of EpicNameBro's tutorials on character class advice for beginners and watching him easily kill one I managed to kill one of them on about the 20th attempt, but the two together destroyed me.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 15, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> Did anyone have a go at the trolls near the beginning? After watching one of EpicNameBro's tutorials on character class advice for beginners and watching him easily kill one I managed to kill one of them on about the 20th attempt, but the two together destroyed me.


I killed them after a few deaths, you can just run up the hill into the cavemouth and shoot them from there. That's what I did with my sorcerer. With a warrior itmight be harder. There's a coffin on the beach you can get in afterwards, not sure what it does. Nothing from what i could tell (peraps it is a spybot for the NSA).


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 15, 2014)

I believe it's a sex change coffin.


----------



## tommers (Mar 15, 2014)

I tried to kill a cyclops but he just smushed me. Is that who you mean?


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 15, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I killed them after a few deaths, you can just run up the hill into the cavemouth and shoot them from there. That's what I did with my sorcerer. With a warrior itmight be harder. There's a coffin on the beach you can get in afterwards, not sure what it does. Nothing from what i could tell (peraps it is a spybot for the NSA).



I don't have any projectile weapons at the moment, I did the hiding in the cave mouth thing, but they can still fall on you or grab you and eat your face if you get too close at the wrong time. I'll go back to them later.

There's one right at the beginning too in a path near the bridge to the bonfire keepers house. You can get a stone ring if you kill it which raises poise, which I think makes enemies more likely to be unbalanced by your attacks (I might have got that wrong).

I went for a Knight with the healing items gift. It's working out pretty well so far, except for falling off a cliff and losing all my souls so I had nothing to level up with or spend at the merchant. I only did that once though.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 15, 2014)

tommers said:


> I tried to kill a cyclops but he just smushed me. Is that who you mean?



Yep.


----------



## tommers (Mar 15, 2014)

Poise stops you being staggered when people hit you.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 15, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> Did anyone have a go at the trolls near the beginning? After watching one of EpicNameBro's tutorials on character class advice for beginners and watching him easily kill one I managed to kill one of them on about the 20th attempt, but the two together destroyed me.


Has thou a link?


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 15, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Has thou a link?



www.youtube.com/user/EpicNameBro

He does loads of Dark Souls stuff. He was involved in writing the official guide for ds2 . His first two ds2 walkthrough episodes are the videos I watched.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 15, 2014)

Is there anything that explains the stats and stuff? Like, can a sorcerer learns swords and vice versa?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 15, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> www.youtube.com/user/EpicNameBro
> 
> He does loads of Dark Souls stuff. He was involved in writing the official guide for ds2 . His first two ds2 walkthrough episodes are the videos I watched.


Writing a guide? Surely that's cheating! :O


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 15, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Is there anything that explains the stats and stuff? Like, can a sorcerer learns swords and vice versa?



ENB explains some of that in those first couple of videos, but he uses a lot of abbreviations and language I don't understand yet. What I gleaned from it was; start as a knight; if you're a beginner use the healing items gift; it looks easy to kill the ogre, but it wasn't

I don't feel like this is cheating by the way. I think with the first game I tried to do it all myself and failed, but since then everything I've read suggests that you get more out of it if you watch what other people do and share what you do. It's a bit like Minecraft in that respect - no one has a clue how to craft anything so you watch other people play it and learn. I tend to stop if he gets ahead of where I am though, don't want too many spoilers.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 15, 2014)

One of the things he mentioned is if you find the Binoculars in Manjula near the beginning you can use them as a left hand weapon to let you precision aim spells in first person mode. Which might be handy for your Sorcerer.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 15, 2014)

PC version is £19.45 on cdkeys at the moment.


----------



## tommers (Mar 15, 2014)

Got to say,  I am loving this.  Just not sure how often I'll be able to play it. 

It's like the first time again,  which was my favourite bit of the first one.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 15, 2014)

Being forced into constant cheap battles with mobs in enclosed spaces as a sorcerer is poor.


----------



## tommers (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm a bit disappointed that I've played a few hours and not encountered a boss yet. Getting smashed by asylum demon as soon as you started really set the tone last time.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 16, 2014)

The game has done for me I think.

I've gotten to Heide's Run, but as a sorcerer you can't get thorugh wtihout running out of spells. 
As a sorcerer i have very little else I can use.

It's too much like hard work for a game.


----------



## tommers (Mar 16, 2014)

That's a shame mate but fair enough.   If you're not enjoying it then why do it?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 16, 2014)

Fundamentally the game feels too much like a process - and a rather confused one: you are playing a game that prides itself on being difficult however you can summone other players to help you out. This means as a sorcerer you just sit back and fire magic bolts. It's one extreme or the other.


----------



## tommers (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah, but in order to summon you need to be human (unless stuff has changed) - which also opens you up to being invaded.  It's a gamble.  If it goes wrong then you're screwed.  Again.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 16, 2014)

I think choosing a sorcerer was a major mistake


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I think choosing a sorcerer was a major mistake



Maybe, they get magic but they're a bit squishy.  You can change your character to do anything though, the class only affects what you start with.  Sorcerers can use any weapon or any shield they have the stats for.  Just level up your strength and whatever increases your hp (is it vigour?) and you're good to go as a warrior who can cast soul arrows.  You can get basic weapons off early merchants or use what you find.

I started as the dual swordsman but I tend to hide behind a shield when I play Dark Souls so i quickly ditched that and bought a shield.  Now I just need some kind of ranged attack.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 17, 2014)

I did change my character, though you're stuck with the starting allocation. 

I also found no sorcerer gear or spell vendors atll, instead i have an item box full of swords and armour. Not sure why you can't sell stuff/

That said, doing so has made a considerable difference, so I may stick with it for now (CEX are offering £27 for it - though of course they never have cash in the till for buying stuff).

The game still has problems though; the basic combat is ok (roll and hit), but you are often put into an awkward postion in narrow space with multiple opponents for example. It's just a pain.


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah.   That's the way it's designed.  It's not set up to make your life easy.  

I also haven't found any sorcerer stuff.   Actually I got greater soul arrow,  but no staff to cast it with. I suppose you don't find Griggs in DKS1 until lower burg,  which is probably after you've killed the gargoyles so I'm sure somebody will pop up soon.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 19, 2014)

I played this for two hours without dying last night. I was a beast.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Mar 19, 2014)

i can't wait! < silly expression obvs i can/will. Not gonna get it till April, Got my boy for a month soon then i'll prolly sit for the same period moving every so often when the piss buckets full etc  hours of rewarding masichistic escapism.....woop woop


----------



## tommers (Mar 19, 2014)

My mother in law stays with us every weekend and she's not a massive dark souls fan but I managed to play a bit more today. 

I'm not sure about the fast travel.   And AW was right about the summoning.   You don't have to do it at bonfires any more so why not wait till you're right in front of the gate,  turn human and summon help?   It takes away the whole 'running the gauntlet'  bit when you're hoping you don't get invaded.   Or can you be invaded when hollow now? 

Oh and the last giant has to be the easiest Dark Souls boss ever.


----------



## Supine (Mar 19, 2014)

I played for twenty minutes and got bored. Will try again when I'm in the mood for dying


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 19, 2014)

tommers said:


> My mother in law stays with us every weekend and she's not a massive dark souls fan but I managed to play a bit more today.
> 
> I'm not sure about the fast travel.   And AW was right about the summoning.   You don't have to do it at bonfires any more so why not wait till you're right in front of the gate,  turn human and summon help?   It takes away the whole 'running the gauntlet'  bit when you're hoping you don't get invaded.   Or can you be invaded when hollow now?
> 
> Oh and the last giant has to be the easiest Dark Souls boss ever.


 
You can be invaded hollow.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 19, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> You can be invaded hollow.


That's a lovely image! :O


----------



## tommers (Mar 20, 2014)

Hmm.   This seems much easier than Dark Souls.   I've beaten 3 bosses and done 2 of those without dying once.  I'm not sure what is going on.


----------



## tommers (Mar 22, 2014)

Ornstein.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 29, 2014)

Ruin Sentinels = pricks.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 29, 2014)

I thought they were very cheap.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 29, 2014)

You think everything is cheap.


----------



## tommers (Mar 29, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> Ruin Sentinels = pricks.



Which ones are they?


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 29, 2014)

Three of them in Lost Bastille. Not sure if they're the main boss or optional.


----------



## tommers (Mar 29, 2014)

Ah yeah. I tried them twice I think and then went off to do something else.   They're next on my list now.   If I ever get the chance to play it. 

I haven't found any of the bosses particularly hard tbh.   It's a bit disappointing.


----------



## tommers (Mar 29, 2014)

Well,  apart from pursuer. But I just summoned somebody


----------



## tommers (Mar 29, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> Ruin Sentinels = pricks.



I agree with you now.   Fuckers.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 2, 2014)

Ruin sentinels vanquished.
Skeleton Lords were piss easy.
I've reallocated my levels to put the faith points into attunement to open up a slot for pyromancy. Couldn't be bothered with miracles as it was taking an age to level up for them.
Still using the shortbow for ranged attacks, but have traded in the Dragonrider soul for the Dragonrider bow, just because it looks cool - can't use it yet.
Still using the Bastard Sword +5 with the full Drangleic shield and armour set and a Heide knight mask. I believe the Claymore is somewhere in the next area I'm in so will use that probably.


----------



## tommers (Apr 9, 2014)

Fucking bastard rats


----------



## tommers (Apr 10, 2014)

Save game data corrupted.  Starting again at the beginning.  25 hours play gone. 

So fucking depressed.


----------



## tommers (Apr 12, 2014)

On the plus side I now have a massive old cleric with a 2 handed mace who smashes heads in.   That's quite fun.

Souls for the sun god.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 12, 2014)

Jester Thomas


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2014)

OK,  I got back to where I was.   Have you tried using the large club?  I keep hitting whatever's behind me rather than the big monster in front.  Quite annoying. 

I'm playing without any hints or anything,  not even reading how to improve weapons.   Got a guy asking for an ember but not found any yet.   Also got the blacksmith's daughter but she doesn't have any stones,  even though she keeps going on about them. 

Also limiting myself to only blunt weapons and miracles.  Pure cleric.  Found the sunbro altar though. 

It's not quite the first game but still fucking tense,  frustrating and amazing.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 16, 2014)

There's a website where you can watch people play games if you're bored. I just found it and watched some guy play this for about 20 minutes 

It mostly went like this:

OH COME ON!

NOT AGAIN! FUCK!

FUCK THE FUCK OFF!

FUCK THIS SHIT!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 16, 2014)

Supine said:


> I played for twenty minutes and got bored. Will try again when* I'm in the mood for dying*



that's pretty much the name of the game...


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> that's pretty much the name of the game...



Less dying in this one,  to its detriment, but it's all relative.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 16, 2014)

i gave my Xbox away earlier in the year.
Miss the original and thinking of buying a console/ or PC specifically to play this one!


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> i gave my Xbox away earlier in the year.
> Miss the original and thinking of buying a console/ or PC specifically to play this one!



Get an old ps3 and you can play demon's Souls too!  That would keep you going for a while.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 16, 2014)

Demon's Souls was a fiver on PSN last week. Not sure if it still is.
Where's the Sunbro thing?


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> Demon's Souls was a fiver on PSN last week. Not sure if it still is.
> Where's the Sunbro thing?



At the base of earthen peak.  Where you go in. Turn left just before.


----------



## bmd (Apr 16, 2014)

Right, well, I'm going in. Swordsman I think. Thought I'd make it challenging and play it with the tv off and the controller taped to the top of my head.


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2014)

bmd said:


> Right, well, I'm going in. Swordsman I think. Thought I'd make it challenging and play it with the tv off and the controller taped to the top of my head.



It's the only way to do it.

I tried swordsman.  It didn't end well.

I think there's a way to dual wield, which is what he does, but I couldn't figure it out.  It says something in the manual about pressing Y but didn't seem to make any difference.


----------



## bmd (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh. 

That's the whole reason I wanted to play Swordsman. So what other meleé class is worth trying tommers?


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2014)

bmd said:


> Oh.
> 
> That's the whole reason I wanted to play Swordsman. So what other meleé class is worth trying tommers?



No do it.  I just didn't understand. There'll be somebody on YouTube to show you.

I'm enjoying bashing heads in with a mace tbh.  It has a nice backstab animation.


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh and I really liked the twinblade.  It's like Darth mauls lightsaber.  It only lasts a little while before breaking though.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 16, 2014)

For dual wield you need 1.5 time the stat requirement for the weapons you're using.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 16, 2014)

Do you know I'm 35 hours in and the only backstabs I've done are by accident. How do you do them? Also, I've not attempted a single parry yet.


----------



## bmd (Apr 16, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> Do you know I'm 35 hours in and the only backstabs I've done are by accident. How do you do them? Also, I've not attempted a single parry yet.


 
I am playing Thief on 'hard' atm and completely forgot about swoop until I got to the bit with the broken glass on the floor and I haven't used any arrows yet. I usually play games without doing all the fiddly bits and I kind of rate them by whether they actually add anything to the game or not.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 16, 2014)

I think there's also a rule about the two weapons being compatible. So, for example, you can't dual wield an Ultra Greatsword and a Dagger.


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> Do you know I'm 35 hours in and the only backstabs I've done are by accident. How do you do them? Also, I've not attempted a single parry yet.



Get behind the enemy, close and normal attack.

I finished the first game without parrying at all.  It is fucking brilliant when you manage it though.  The hollows in Undead Burg are easy to do, I imagine it's the same with the low level people in this one.


----------



## tommers (Apr 17, 2014)

I went down the well in majula. 

I found somewhere called the lost gutter.   It's pitch black so you need a torch and there's lots of jumping round platforms.   Bit like blight town.   Took me about 20 minutes,  there's an invader down there.  All sorts. I finally saw the fire ahead of me in the darkness and ran towards it.   By now my torch was out. 

Which meant I didn't see the gap in the platform I was running over and I fell to my death. 

To get back there is a trek and I'll have to find the fire again in the darkness,  but I've left 20k souls down there.  Gah.


----------



## tommers (Apr 17, 2014)

Ah.  That was easy.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 21, 2014)

I've stopped progressing through the game for a bit and am now spending my time using bonfire ascetics to farm NG+ items so I can get nice looking armour sets.


----------



## tommers (Apr 22, 2014)

The old iron king is a fucker.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 25, 2014)

Do I start again on PC or carry on with PS3?


----------



## tommers (Apr 25, 2014)

choices,  choices.


----------



## tommers (Apr 25, 2014)

It's a lot easier 2nd time round.  I made up those 25 hours in about ten.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 25, 2014)

Won't even start on my main gaming pc. Just trying it on the boy's.


----------



## tommers (Apr 25, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> Won't even start on my main gaming pc. Just trying it on the boy's.



Ah yeah. Some people have been reporting problems apparently.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 25, 2014)

Works on the boy's.


----------



## tommers (Apr 29, 2014)

Have you beaten the last sinner?  How do I open all those gates before his fog gate?


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 29, 2014)

tommers said:


> Have you beaten the last sinner?  How do I open all those gates before his fog gate?



Not yet, but I think there's a key in one of the belfries. I would recommend you get that first, I've not been able to beat the lost sinner in the dark and if you open those doors you can light the place up.

e2a I'm back at Heide's Tower of Flame on PC now.


----------



## tommers (Apr 29, 2014)

Ah.   I tried the belfries and people kept attacking me so i left it.  I did fight the gargoyles.   Once. 

Have you tried the salamanders?  Sweet mother of mercy.


----------



## fen_boy (May 2, 2014)

Back to where I was on PS3 in less than half the time. I'm now a Str/Faith build and it's working pretty well.

Full Alva armour currently at +5, but use Jester gloves when farming.
Heide Knight Sword infused with boltstone +7 
Sacred Chime +6
Prayer ring for +5 faith
Covetous Serpent +1 for farming otherwise Chloranthy ring
Ring of blades
Old leo ring for increased thrust counter damage.
Miracles - Lightning spear and the one that heals you over time.


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2014)

Very similar to me.   Main difference is I've kept the firedrake robe (+6 I think)  and I've limited to blunt weapons (cos I'm a cleric and that.)  so I've got a mace +8,  poison morning star +6 and the craftsman's hammer +3.

Lightning spear too,  and emit force which is quite cool. 

Have you found that chime that can also be a shield?  I like that just cos it's different.


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2014)

What's alva armour?


----------



## fen_boy (May 2, 2014)

Alva is just a set that has decent defence for its weight and looks good. The first merchant in Majula stocks it if you spend enough souls with him.








Forgot to mention shield. I'm using the Drangleic shield. It's the first shield you get with 100% physical defence. Haven't found a reason to change yet.


----------



## tommers (May 3, 2014)

Had a pretty good go tonight.  Beat lost sinner and royal rat authority.   The rat thing was good because you can't summon,  there's 5 little rat bastards who toxic you straight away and then a big rat bastard who kills you. 

I don't feel like there's as many good set pieces in this one.   No sif or ornstein and smough.   No solaire. 

I suppose that might change but I think I'm pretty far in. It's good but it's not quite the same.


----------



## tommers (May 4, 2014)

So,  tonight I worked out that I've been pressing the wrong button to search for secret doors.   In dark souls you hit the wall,  in this one you press A. 

Fuck knows how much I've missed.   I just assumed everybody was lying with their messages.


----------



## fen_boy (May 8, 2014)

Fuck everything in Brightstone Cove.


----------



## tommers (May 8, 2014)

Ha.  That's where I am.   Or where I was,  just completed it.  Not sure where to go next. 

Those bastards with the homing soul orb things are bastards.  And obviously what a Dark Souls game needs is fucking spiders.  Ffs.  And fucking half spider men.  Ffs. 

The end bit is good though.


----------



## fen_boy (May 8, 2014)

Honestly it wasn't that hard, but it just creeped me the fuck out. And the boss was horrible I was playing through the whole boss fight with a face like this


----------



## tommers (May 8, 2014)

Yeah.  I liked the headless armour though and the guy who was obviously the old Earl,  vainly standing guard even though his Kingdom has been taken over by horrible spider bastards.


----------



## fen_boy (May 8, 2014)

tommers said:


> Yeah.  I liked the headless armour though and the guy who was obviously the old Earl,  vainly standing guard even though his Kingdom has been taken over by horrible spider bastards.



Have you found the head that goes with the armor?


----------



## tommers (May 8, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> Have you found the head that goes with the armor?



Yeah.  He says to watch out for it.    it was hard as well,  specially as you've only just fought the boss.  Typical. 

I've missed the whole pate and creighton thing though.   I don't know if I can go back and get them to appear.   Might try it later.


----------



## tommers (May 8, 2014)

Just walking through drangleic castle, keeping an eye on the statues.


----------



## fen_boy (May 15, 2014)

NG+


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2014)

I was just going to ask how you've been getting on. I haven't had a chance to play since last week. 

Did you finish the first one?


----------



## fen_boy (May 15, 2014)

I got about 10 hours into the first one and gave up. I'm going to go back to it I think. I also have Demon's Souls to play through.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (May 15, 2014)

bit over the top but now finished it twice, started again(new character) and racked up over well 200 hrs. The levelling is annoying, u can't be both barbarian and mage it's one or tother, which the first did better, oh well..it's not perfect by a long way but for some reason it was perfect for some well needed escapism.


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2014)

Disjecta Membra said:


> bit over the top but now finished it twice, started again(new character) and racked up over well 200 hrs. The levelling is annoying, u can't be both barbarian and mage it's one or tother, which the first did better, oh well..it's not perfect by a long way but for some reason it was perfect for some well needed escapism.



What do you mean about the levelling?  It doesn't seem too different to Dark Souls to me...


----------



## fen_boy (May 16, 2014)

The number of havelmages in PvP would suggest it's perfectly possible to be both barbarian and mage. Unless I'm misunderstanding what you mean by barbarian.


----------



## fen_boy (May 18, 2014)

Have gone back to Dark Souls 1. Already got further than I did last time. A couple of things struck me immediately on coming back from DS2; the roll animation in DS1 is preposterous and the general grunt enemies in DS1 are super-athletic idiots compared to DS2. Oh, and not having fast travel is a pain in the arse.


----------



## tommers (May 18, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> Have gone back to Dark Souls 1. Already got further than I did last time. A couple of things struck me immediately on coming back from DS2; the roll animation in DS1 is preposterous and the general grunt enemies in DS1 are super-athletic idiots compared to DS2. Oh, and not having fast travel is a pain in the arse.



I think I prefer it for all of those reasons.

Sen's fortress is tougher than anything I've come across in dark souls 2 so far.  And that's not far in.  Crystal cave or tomb of the giants... well.


----------



## fen_boy (May 18, 2014)

I think the AI is better on DS2. For example, Mobs become super agressive when you heal, they don't do that on DS1. On DS1 they can leap miles, but they'll often leap straight off a cliff. If you dodge an attack in DS1 they have no idea where you've gone whereas in DS2 they'll track your dodge and still hit you unless you time it right. Dare I say it, it seems a bit easier than DS2 so far.


----------



## fen_boy (May 18, 2014)

I remember the first time I played DS1 though and gave up because it was too hard. It seems a lot easier now.


----------



## tommers (May 18, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> I remember the first time I played DS1 though and gave up because it was too hard. It seems a lot easier now.



Yeah maybe we've just become used to it and it all depends which one you start with?


----------



## tommers (May 18, 2014)

I dunno. There just don't seem to be the same environmental hazards.  Sen's is narrow walkways and swinging axes.  Crystal caves is invisible walkways.  Tomb of giants is pitch black.

There's that poison level in this one and the thing with the statues shooting poison I suppose.

I like the torches.  And I like the scarcity of titanite at the beginning.


----------



## fen_boy (May 19, 2014)

Fuck the Capra demon though. Big goaty twat.


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> Fuck the Capra demon though. Big goaty twat.


----------



## Cid (May 19, 2014)

I've decided to finish DS1 before playing this. I was all over blighttown, totally on top of the place... Dodging the barbarians, killing most stuff without breaking a sweat (those mosquitoes will never be anything except fucking annoying mind). Even took Quelaag first try (with the help of Mildred of course). Supremely confident I stroll up to the now open gates of Sen's. Even notice the blatant trap - oh ho say I, no problems here. Ah, two gigantic fucking lizards... Still, caught them out didn't I? I'll just stroll over... Oh, I appear to have fallen off a bridge and been crushed by a giant thing with no head.


----------



## fen_boy (May 25, 2014)

In Sen's Fortress now. It's turned into a Mario game


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> In Sen's Fortress now. It's turned into a Mario game



Funny you say that.  If you bounce on the Lizard men's head you get a fire spell. 

It is the most platformy bit I think.  Wait till you get to the top.


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2014)

I'm at the dragon's aerie.   Pretty cool area,  got to be said.


----------



## fen_boy (May 26, 2014)

Anor Londo awesome.


----------



## tommers (May 26, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> Anor Londo awesome.



Yeah.  Anor Londo is great. Did you find the bonfire at the top of Sen's?


----------



## fen_boy (May 26, 2014)

tommers said:


> Yeah.  Anor Londo is great. Did you find the bonfire at the top of Sen's?



Yes.


----------



## fen_boy (May 26, 2014)

So I got to snorlax and pikachu and got destroyed. Need to farm some humanity so I can summon solaire.


----------



## tommers (May 26, 2014)

You're motoring through it.


----------



## fen_boy (May 30, 2014)

Project Beasts Leaked Footage:


----------



## Cid (May 30, 2014)

Is this the Miyazaki directed thing he was so cagey about? I mean obviously you don't actually know, but is that what it's rumoured to be?


----------



## tommers (May 30, 2014)

Cid said:


> Is this the Miyazaki directed thing he was so cagey about? I mean obviously you don't actually know, but is that what it's rumoured to be?



Yeah.


----------



## Cid (May 30, 2014)

tommers said:


> Yeah.



It doesn't exactly look like a radical departure from Dark Souls. If it's console exclusive I may make my first purchase since the PS2 though. Going by unconfirmed 19 seconds.


----------



## tommers (May 30, 2014)

Cid said:


> It doesn't exactly look like a radical departure from Dark Souls. If it's console exclusive I may make my first purchase since the PS2 though. Going by unconfirmed 19 seconds.



No,  but the devil will be in the detail I suppose.   There are shotguns.  That'll be odd.


----------



## Cid (May 30, 2014)

Indiana Jones and the temple of Yog Sothoth.


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2014)

Dark souls is free on Xbox live gold btw. 

Possibly the greatest game ever for nothing.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jun 2, 2014)

tommers said:


> Dark souls is free on Xbox live gold btw.
> 
> Possibly the greatest game ever for nothing.


 Gutted.....my live just ran out...and no money  didnt want saints row


----------



## tommers (Jun 2, 2014)

Disjecta Membra said:


> Gutted.....my live just ran out...and no money  didnt want saints row



I think you've got 2 weeks.


----------



## tommers (Jun 4, 2014)

Finished it.  It's no dark souls but still better than most other games I've played.  Now I can read up on all the stuff I missed.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 5, 2014)

DARK SOULS Ⅱ CROWN OF THE SUNKEN KING プロモーション映像　【…: 

Moar Dark Souls 2


----------

